# Graphic Tablet in the range of Rs.4K-5K



## amritpal2489 (Sep 13, 2011)

I want to buy a graphics tablet in the range of 4K to 5K... will use it with photoshop n all.. n i am just a hobbyist..... I have heard n seen Wacom ones but they are way to expensive...
Can anybody suggest me some good tablets... I have Vistablet n Genius in mind... Can anybody guide me in this??

Anybody ????


----------

